# budsgunshop.com ?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

has anyone had any experience with budsgunshop? I looked on there and the prices seems to good to be true, and I am always skeptical when something looks amazing and at a low price because there is always some catch in the fine print.

Discount Guns for Sale - Buds Gun Shop


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I dont buy many guns so I probably aint a good judge of prices...but did not see any amazing bargains at the link. Only comparison I could make is the Little Bride bought me a Ruger 10-22 rifle and Mossberg Maverick shotgun for Christmas. She got them at Academy Sports about a mile or so from the house and both appear to have been priced around 30-40 bucks cheaper than the same guns listed on the website. Which outstanding bargains did you notice? Thanks.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Several people I know in FL have used Buds and enjoy it.
Like BigWheel sez Academy (if one is near you) may be the better deal... you gotta shop around.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I've gotten a number of good deals from Bud's and I've never had to wait more than a few days for the item to arrive at my friendly FFL and never any problems with the firearms.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I like Bud's, CDNN, Kentucky gun co., and Gallery of Guns for my online purchases. Never had a problem with any of them.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Buds is good to go. I got my better than described type 53 from them.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Used them a couple of times and have been real happy. They have a bunch of FFLs already set up. If you use one of those FFLs, you can order straight online without sending any paperwork.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

They make their money on selling a large volume of guns. Which gets them better pricing and excess to product which they pass along to the customer. Only problem I have with them is it makes running a small shop local nearly impossible. You can't run a business doing transfers for Buds. It's kind of the Walmart effect on small gun shops nation wide. 

That being said they are a good company to work with. With the ATF looking over their shoulder. I'm sure they are not playing any games. Heck they have specials that I can't match from my wholesalers.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I go to the physical store in Lexington to buy guns and never had an issue, in fact it was 120% better than expected. Never had to deal with the online part though since I'm local to them. Great store.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I best go check them out for a Mini 14. Thats hopefully my next acquisition if Obummer and George Soros continues to let us have ammo.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm sure Bud's and the like are hard on local retailers. I actually have bought several guns from locals and only two Milsurp guns from the Online guys.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I have bought a good amount of guns/stuff from Bud's. I have always been pleased with the service they provide. It is hard to buy from local dealers when I can buy a firearm for$75-100 cheaper from them. We now have one about a hour away, but I will still buy online because of the no shipping and no sales tax. All I had to pay was the FFL and $10 to the State. You won't be unhappy with there service.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Bud's is great! I have purchased quite a bit from them over the years and never had one problem. Bud's will ship to your FFL or 
go to their shop for pick-up. it's getting about time for me to make the 84 mile roadtrip over there, LOL


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

On line purchase, I go with Buds or Classic Firearms. both are very good.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Buds is good, I've dealt with them but they don't always the best online prices. If you're looking for a new gun, I suggest you start by checking out Slickguns. They will show deals from multiple vendors and that's where I always begin my search.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Wanted to add that I am very leery of buying any used guns without a complete check out of them by me or a gunsmith.
Saying that I have purchased a shotgun, 2 rifles, and a 357 revolver used from Bud's and good price's and no problems!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> They make their money on selling a large volume of guns. Which gets them better pricing and excess to product which they pass along to the customer. Only problem I have with them is it makes running a small shop local nearly impossible. You can't run a business doing transfers for Buds. It's kind of the Walmart effect on small gun shops nation wide.
> 
> That being said they are a good company to work with. With the ATF looking over their shoulder. I'm sure they are not playing any games. Heck they have specials that I can't match from my wholesalers.


The only times I've used them is when my LGS told me they couldn't get what I wanted. Otherwise, I go out of my way to support our LGS.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tried them found inflated shipping to try and make up for the price.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Buds is okay, I think their shipping is a bit high and the popups on the site can be annoying at times, other than that they are pretty fair. Some of the local dealers have really put the screws to processing online sales. It's not uncommon to hear of transfer fees being 50 bucks or more per. So you might save some money on the purchase only to spend it later on transfer fees at the LGS. You may want a price quote on that as well.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Over the past couple of years I have gotten 3 guns from Buds and I've also worked in a friends gun shop - and in each case he could not only come close to the price he couldn't even get the firearm. 

Savage 338 Lapua I had for 2 years, pay $971 plus taxes and fees for that one and sold it for $1k after about 80 rounds thru it. 
Kimber Target II 1911 9mm SS I traded for a Clackamas Kimber 1911 in 45
Rock Island Armory 1911 9mm at $525 OTD I still have / carry.


----------



## 3percent (Dec 28, 2014)

Buds just opened another store outside of their Kentucky store. It's just up the interstate in Sevierville TN. 

They are 100% good to go. Very good prices. If I don't buy from them, I use their website for comparison shopping.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Something is very strange with all these replies. Buds suck and is deeply hated among the firearm community. I will never support Bud's.

Canceled orders only to sell the product to someone else at a higher price.
False advertising, like the recent Black Friday BS.
etc

I am probably not the biggest gun person on this thread but even I am well aware that Buds is a horrible company.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm a pretty big gun guy and I am all too aware of the contraversey surrounding Cheaper Than Dirt when the immediately upped ammo prices on ammo they already had in stock when the freakout hit and the whole deal with Dick's when they caved to the Liberals and quit selling those nasty black rifles, but I missed the Bud's thread.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Buds seems to be having an issue as of late. It won't take my password or send me a new one even though they said they did?????????????


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My friend who owns a gun shop doesn't like or dislike buds. Generally it comes up like this. A person walks in and says I want the millennium falcon cannon and buds has it for $250 will you sell it too me for that? Chris says well like Buds I have to order it, it will take a few days, and how about $275 since I don't have the deep discount ability as a local guy that buds will. The conversation is usually ok, let's order, but once in a while someone says oh, I was thinking you'd beat their price never mind.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I would only order things that I couldn't get locally. A classic, or something tacticool. You have to figure in shipping and waiting on it to ship, then on gun broker some charge extra if you use a credit card. So I'm supposed to pay you cash when I'm a few states over, OK.

Maybe buy some ammo while you pick up an online purchase, the poor guys only getting a few bucks for the transfer.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I think what got buds popular was their online bidding thing where the 1911 colt (for example) was $10 bucks and 30 seconds left to go in the bidding and it finally sold for a few more dollars. 

When I checked into it and wanted to bid, there was something fishy to it from what I can recall, which at that point I stopped looking at their bidding section knowing something wasn't right.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have ordered several guns from Bud's and never had a problem. There are no local gunshops within 30 miles of me, but I do have local FFL's who will handle the transfer. They have never canceled an order and I have never seen or read anything about them being hated in the firearms community. Shipping is included on almost all of the guns they sell (I am not aware of any with any shipping charges much less exorbitant ones) I no longer do business with Cheaper Than Dirt, but they are unrelated to Bud's.


----------



## 3percent (Dec 28, 2014)

mcangus said:


> Something is very strange with all these replies. Buds suck and is deeply hated among the firearm community. I will never support Bud's.
> 
> Canceled orders only to sell the product to someone else at a higher price.
> False advertising, like the recent Black Friday BS.
> ...


Oh crap! I am unaware of this.


----------

